# Migrating to Australia from India



## aashish (Mar 25, 2015)

Hello,
My name is Aashish and I have just graduated in commerce last year. Presently, I am in a digital marketing firm in Calcutta (India). I am looking forward for some career growth opportunities in Australia. I am somehow contemplating on a number of factors:
1. Cost of living.
2. Formalities in terms of migration
3. How to apply for jobs? 
4. Work culture.
I have been trying to get in touch with a lot of Indians there but somehow I have failed to get sufficient information. It would be kind of you if you would guide me through this. 
Regards
Aashish Sarma


----------



## island25 (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi there
I cannot discourage you but job market is very difficult here at the moment. I am in SA and there is no job at all. Unemployment rate is very high and if you do have a good job in a good firm in India, try to see and google the advantages for you coming here. There is a very small chance that you can have better job opportunities here in your field.


----------



## AORaCC (Mar 26, 2015)

To apply for employment what type of work are you looking for?


----------



## AORaCC (Mar 26, 2015)

Here is an outline of the basic information used in Australian Resumes

https://drive.google.com/a/aoracc.com/file/d/0B1C-CwJw37SfYkRSb3ZmUGdZbGM/view?usp=sharing


----------



## stevee (Mar 24, 2015)

Aashish, cost of living would depend on where you secure your job (town/city/state). 

But honestly speaking if you're placed in a good job in India at the moment, continue over there for an year or 2, as u will have a better experience record on your resume to go with, which could further help u in securing a job #justsaying.


----------



## AORaCC (Mar 26, 2015)

*Am I posting in the right area?*



AORaCC said:


> Here is an outline of the basic information used in Australian Resumes
> 
> https://drive.google.com/a/aoracc.com/file/d/0B1C-CwJw37SfYkRSb3ZmUGdZbGM/view?usp=sharing


Sorry if I took over a thread, as you may perceive I am new to the forum, and still finding my way about.


----------

